# DC-Area KKFers -- Sips & Suppers  Jan 24/25, 2015



## WildBoar (Jan 8, 2015)

[Mods, I hope I am not out of line posting this, as it's a charitable event, and one of our own (ChefCosta) is participating]

Heres a great chance to support the DC Central Kitchen and Marthas Table, while enjoying an evening of top-notch drinks and/ or a first-class dinner.

The Sips is held on the evening of January 24 at the Newseum, and features some of the top mixologists and artisan nibbles in the DC area. The Suppers are hosted at various homes throughout the DC area on the evening of January 25, and the meals will be prepared by many of the best chefs in the area, and even some from other places (such as David Chang of NYCs Momofuko and Milk Bar fame).

Heres the general info:
[url]http://www.sipsandsuppers.org/[/URL]

And heres a direct link to the EventBright tickets page:
[url]https://www.eventbrite.com/e/2015-suppers-tickets-12051403071?team_reg_type=individual#lightbox_contact[/URL]

Yeah, its not cheap, but it is tax-deductible, and since the chefs, servers, etc. are all volunteers and the food/ ingredients is donated that means the ticket money you spend is all going to wind up at DC Central Kitchen and Marthas Table.

Participating Artisans & Mixologists (Sips - January 24)
Amore Gelato
Aqua al 2
Barrell
Borinquen Lunch Box
Catoctin Creek Distillery
CAVA
CAVA Mezze
DBGB
DC Central Kitchen
Dog Tag Bakery
Dolci Gelati
Don Ciccio & Figli
Early Mountain Vineyards
Fringetree
Firefly Farms
Ghibellina
Gordon Biersch
Gordys Pickle Jar
Gustafson Family Vineyard
Hanks Oyster Bar
Hill Country BBQ
Jack Rose
Jaleo
Jardenea at Melrose Georgetown Hotel
JRINK Juicery
Mama Rouge
Marthas Table
Met Bethesda
Pinea
Rappahannock River Oysters
Santa Lucia Coffee
Shake Shack
Shophouse
Singers Significant Meats
Sonoma
Sugar and Ice Candy Bar
The Sweet Lobby
Whistle Pig Rye
Willies Brew N Que
Zenful Bites

Participating Chefs (Suppers (January 25)
Victor Albisu  Del Campo and Taco Bamba
Cathal Armstrong  Restaurant Eve
Matt Baker  City Perch Bethesda
Filippo Bartolotta  Le Baccanti
Kathleen Blake  Rusty Spoon (Orlando, Florida)
Elisabeth Bourgeois  Le Mas Tourteron (Gordes, France)
Amy Brandwein  Centrolina
Erik Bruner-Yang  Toki Underground
Jeff Buben  Vidalia
Jan Buhrman  The Kitchen Porch
David Chang  Momofuku
Peter Chang  Peter Chang (Richmond, Virginia)
Bertrand Chemel  2941
Tony Chittum  Iron Gate
Simone Cormier  Whole Foods International Spice Coordinator
Michael Costa  Zaytinya :cheffry:
David Dashaies  Central
Seth Bixby Daugherty  Real Food Initiatives
Teddy Diggs  Il Palio
Scott Drewno  The Source
Michael Friedman  Red Hen
Spike Gjerde  Woodberry Kitchen (Baltimore, Maryland)
Aaron Gottesman  Fat Ham (Philadelphia, Pennsylvania)
David Guas  Bayou Bakery
Carla Hall  Carla Hall Petite Cookies
Melissa Hamilton  Canal House
Christopher Hirsheimer  Canal House
Susan Holt  CulinAerie
Joel Hough  Il Buco (New York, New York)
Mike Isabella  Graffiato
Peter Jacobson  French Laundry
Haidar Karoum  Proof and Estadio
Aglaia Kremezi  Cookbook writer from Greece
Ris Lacoste  Ris
Ryan LaRoche  Blue Duck Tavern/Park Hyatt Washington
David Lawrence  1300 on Fillmore (San Francisco, California)
Francis Layrle  La Piquette
Jamie Leeds  Hanks Oyster Bar
Alex Levin  Osteria Morini
Anthony Lombardo  The Hamilton
Tim Ma  Water & Wall
Harper McClure  Brabo Restaurant
Marjorie Meek-Bradley  Ripple
Kaz Okochi  Kaz Sushi Bistro and Masa 14
Charles Phan  Slanted Door
Vickie Reh  Arrowine
Ed Scarpone  DGBG DC
Steven Satterfield  Miller Union
Lior Lev Secarz  La Boîte
Beatrice Segoni  Mama Florence
Nilesh Singhvi  Bombay Club
Nick Stefanelli
Adam Sobel  RN74, (San Francisco, California)
Michael Solomonov  Zahav (Philadelphia, Pennsylvania)
Gina Stanley  Artcliff Diner (Marthas Vineyard, Massachusetts)
Vikram Sunderam  Rasika
David Tanis  Chef & Acclaimed Author
K.N. Vinod  Indique
Alice Waters  Chez Panisse
Joe Yonan  Washington Post Food & Travel Editor

I am not playing favorites here, but I can personally vouch for the food prepared by Michael Friedman of Red Hen, Michael Costa from Zaytinya and Cathal Armstrong of Restaurant Eve. As far as the rest are concerned, most are on my list of Must eat at their restaurant sometime real soon! I put in to be a volunteer for the Suppers -- I'll find out tomorrow if I made the cut, and if so which dinner I get to work at.


----------



## panda (Jan 8, 2015)

I might be at that event as moral support for pinea during sips.


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 14, 2015)

BUMP!

Just found out I get to help in one of the kitchens as a volunteer, so I'm pretty happy. Looking forward to an evening of washing/ peeling/ chopping veggies and washing pots, pans and dishes :cool2:


A bunch of the Suppers are sold out now, but many still have tickets available including the one featuring our own ChefCosta. If you have the cabbage sign up soon!


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 21, 2015)

Last BUMP!

Hope to see Panda at Sips on Saturday night.

There are still tickets available for some of the Sunday night Suppers, including Mike Costa's dinner. He's cooking along with the cookbook author from Greece who Jose Andres consulted with when developing the Zaytinya menu. So their dinner should even be a level above the normally-excellent Zaytinya fare.

All the ticket money goes to the two organizations, and ~75% of the ticket price is deductible. If you can't make it to a Supper sign up for Sips on Saturday night!


----------



## ChefCosta (Jan 22, 2015)

Thank you Wild Boar!!!


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 17, 2016)

The 2016 event is next weekend. I know ChefCosta is one of the chefs again this year. Anyone else at there attending or working at sips or one of the Suppers?


----------

